#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Übersetzung für Normalsterblichen :-)) >

## Maggie

Hallo,
 habe hier einen Text den ich irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe bekomme, verstehe nur Bahnhof und mit googlen klappt es auch nicht, leider.
Kann mir jemand bitte diesen Text übersetzen: 
Welche Rolle spielen extraluminale Strukturen wie das mesenteriale Fett beim Crohn? 
Die mesenteriale Fetthypertrophie gilt als Markenzeichen des Crohn. Dieses Fett ist eine wichtige Quelle für TNF-alpha. Das könnte  die Schleimhautulzerationen entlang der mesenterialen Grenze erklären. Außerdem besteht eine Korrelation zwischen erhöhtem CRP-Spiegel und vermehrter Fettdichte. 
Sage jetzt schon mal danke. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## dreamchaser

Welche Rolle spielen extraluminale Strukturen wie das mesenteriale Fett beim Crohn? 
Die mesenteriale Fetthypertrophie gilt als Markenzeichen des Crohn. Dieses Fett ist eine wichtige Quelle für TNF-alpha. Das könnte die Schleimhautulzerationen entlang der mesenterialen Grenze erklären. Außerdem besteht eine Korrelation zwischen erhöhtem CRP-Spiegel und vermehrter Fettdichte. 
Übersetzung (sinngemäß):
Welche Rolle spielen die Strukturen ausserhalb des Darmlumens, wie das Fett an der Aussenseite des Darmes beim Crohn?
Die Vermehrung von Fett entlang des Darmes gilt als Markenzeichen des Crohns. Dieses Fett ist eine wichtige Quelle für TNF-alpha (=Botenstoff für Vorgänge in der Zelle). Die könnte die Schleimhautgeschwüre an der Grenze zum Verdauungstrakt erklären. Außerdem korrelieren der CRP-Wert (=Entzündungsmarker) und das Fett am Verdauungstrakt.

----------


## Maggie

Dankeschön Dreamchaser :-****

----------

